# Windows 10 setup problems



## redc5 (May 17, 2010)

I have a Dell Optiplex 755 and I let Windows 10 do an automatic install and now when it goes to run it gets to the setup page and says "Welcome to Windows 10" in the upper left and "Next" at bottom right. Clicking on "Next" has no effect.
The disk drive hammers for about 3 mins and then reboots and start the same process over again.
I am unable to get the F8 option to work. I would be happy if I could go back to Win7.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Julian


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Julian


Had it restarted at all during the first part of the installation? Did you get as far as the screen that says "Upgrading Windows" and show the percentage complete, reached all the way to 100%, and then restarted?

If you have access to a working Windows 10 computer, or have a friend or family member who has one, see if they can make a Windows 10 "repair disc" CD for you. You can use that bootable CD to try a "Startup Repair" ... just to see if that can get you past your current setup bug.

*To make a Windows 10 repair disc CD* - using a working Windows 10 PC
(_Note: the computer making the repair disc should be running the same version and bit-depth of Windows 10 as the computer to be repaired_ ... such as Windows 10 Home 64-bit)
1) Put a *blank CD* in the CD/DVD drive.
2) *Right-click* the *Windows 10 Start menu icon*.
3) Select* Control Panel*.
4) (Make sure that the view is set to "Large Icons").
5) Select *File History*.
6) Select *System Image Backup* (in the lower left hand corner).
7) Select *Create a System Repair Disc*.
8) (make sure that the CD/DVD drive is selected as the Drive (use the drop down menu to select your drive, if you have several).
9) Select *Create disc*.

*Boot your Dell Optiplex 755 with the repair disc CD:*
1) Take it over to your Optiplex. 
2) Turn on the Optiplex.
3) * Immediately press F12* to produce the *Boot Menu*. (If you don't get the boot menu on your first attempt, try again... you can tap it a few times if necessary). 
4) Place the Windows 10 repair disc CD in the CD/DVD tray & close the tray. 
5) Use the arrows to *highlight the CD/DVD drive* in the *boot menu* (even DVD drives often show as CDROM in boot menus - no worries)
6) Press *ENTER*.
7) You will see a screen that says *Choose Your Keyboard Layout*, select *US* [if you use US English]
8) Select *Troubleshoot*
9) Select *Advanced Options*
10) Select *Startup Repair*

The tools on the repair disc CD will attempt to fix any troubles or irregularities it finds regarding normal startup. If successful, it will allow you to choose to continue and boot into Windows 10.

It's entirely possible that the Startup Repair will report that it can't fix things. It's also possible that it will report everything is fine, but your computer will continue to boot into the continuous error loop. Let us know how it plays out. And we'll go from there.

Regarding the situation you are in - as far as official support from Dell for upgrading to Windows 10 for your model. Here's a notice from the Dell support website for the Optiplex 755 series:


> Dell is not testing or developing Windows 10 drivers for this product. If you choose to upgrade, some features, applications, and connected devices may not work.


 Ok, so what this means is that a clean install might work a lot better than an upgrade install, because all the specialized drivers and power-saving utilities, and hot-key utilities = just might not work in Windows 10. That doesn't mean Windows 10 can't run well on your PC. I looked over at the Dell forums, and lots of folks with Optiplex 755s upgraded to Windows 10 just fine. I imagine those that did a clean install had the least problems.

If you were happy with the system's performance with Windows 7, and we can get you through the Windows 10 upgrade installation OK ... the good news is that its easy to go back to Windows 7, if you do so within 30 days of upgrading to Windows 10. There is an option in a System Settings area called Recovery that says "Go Back to Windows 7". A few clicks, and Windows 10 disappears, and Windows 7 reappears.

Do you by any chance have backups of your data, perhaps even a system image, too?


----------



## redc5 (May 17, 2010)

Thank you for the quick reply..
I actually was using the PC with Win 7 and went to eat and when I came back it was at the Welcome to Windows Screen. 

I had a hunch it might be a driver problem and the only thing I had that was suspect was a wireless network card. (my onboard died a while back).
After unplugging the USB wireless card it did let me get thru the setup process. I am at a point now where I hope/think I can go back to WIN 7.
Thanks again for the reply.
Julian


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Good luck!

Windows 10 Setup stores your Windows 7 system in a folder called "Windows.old". . . . So, if you want to take Windows 10 for a "test drive", it shouldn't hurt anything. You have 30 days to try it out & still be able to go back to Windows 7 with just a few clicks [and maybe an hour of reinstalling & updating  ]


----------



## redc5 (May 17, 2010)

The revert back to WIN7 went OK..no problems.
My PC has too many issues for WIN 10 to work with out a bunch of trouble upgrading and new drivers.
Maybe later if I get a light tax load I will get a newer PC
Thanks and appreciate the help,,
Julian


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Your welcome, Julian. ...If you get a nice tax refund this year, computers are becoming wonderful bargains... [I wish cars would get cheaper and better like computers and phones!!]


----------

